# ipod suffle



## chelbos (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi!
I want to buy an ipod suffle in Toronto but I don't know a store 
can some one help me finding a store?

thanks 

ipod rules


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

chelbos - If you are looking to pick up an iPod shuffle, your best bet is to try an Authorized Apple Reseller (Apple's Locator) and give them a call first. Most places have long waiting lists so trying Apple directly may be an option, but support locally if you can. 

Since I live in Calgary I have no personal experience with any of the resellers but from talking to people who live in GTA, Carbon Computing, First Avenue, Digital Prototypes and MacDoc (which isn't on that Apple list, go to MacDoc's website) are all good places to try.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Well any luck? My wife wants one and of course she can't wait. Best buy claims March 7th and Carbon doesn't really know.

I guess it's just a guess.

John


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I found some in Hamilton at the Light Computer Center. I got a 1 GB for my wife and gave the 512 I got in Chicago to a friend


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i don't know about the suffle but i can't find a 512 shuffle anywhere! 

(sorry, couldn't resist  )


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

CPUsed is showing that both 512 MB and 1 GB models are in stock. They are located on Dupont, corner Bathurst. (Free parking in the back is really convenient.) 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Sander said:


> CPUsed is showing that both 512 MB and 1 GB models are in stock. They are located on Dupont, corner Bathurst. (Free parking in the back is really convenient.)
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> ...


i emailed cpused and they never got back to me, so i called them yesterday.

any shuffles they have in stock are spoken for. if you want to get put on the waiting list they want you to pay up front. that list is misleading.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

try digital prototypes inc. that's where i got mine.

http://www.dpimac.com/


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

miguelsanchez said:


> try digital prototypes inc. that's where i got mine.
> 
> http://www.dpimac.com/


just called. out of stock


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> I found some in Hamilton at the Light Computer Center. I got a 1 GB for my wife and gave the 512 I got in Chicago to a friend


Just called and they are out of stock. Any other suggestions in the GTA I will drive to Hamilton as well.

John


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> I found some in Hamilton at the Light Computer Center. I got a 1 GB for my wife and gave the 512 I got in Chicago to a friend


Called them and they were out of stock, so they took my name and guess what they called me back the next day and someone didn't want the 512 they ordered. My wife now is a very happy shuffle owner, she actually squealed when she picked it up in the store.

John


----------



## chelbos (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks  I will call them tomorrow to see if they have it in stok


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

Yesteday I saw a stock of them in a store on Queen West, just west of University Ave. on the south side. Don't remember the name, the place sells pods , shuffles, turntables and other electronics. Used records in the back. A few doors from the friendly stranger and Mod robes. I was surprised to see them after reading how rare they are in T.O.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

*soufle?*

I read this title as iPod Soufle... now _that_ would be interesting...


----------



## Marvin (Jan 27, 2005)

Daughters Shuffle arrived today at 12:30 pm. All charged up and she is loading songs now.
Man is it small !!!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

i was in compusmart in scarborough town centre last night and they had them in stock.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

autopilot said:


> cpused... if you want to get put on the waiting list they want you to pay up front.


_WHAT??!_










BOGUS!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Just for your info....

We pushed several thousand iPod Shuffles through our main hub today. Call your dealers, visit your box store. Many private individuals should have received theirs today or tomorrow. Many were destined for individual dealers, vendor direct, as opposed to vendor to distribution center.

Tomorrow we are scheduled to deliver several thousand more both iPods and iPod Shuffles. BestBuy/Future Shop will receive several skids tomorrow at their DC on Airport Rd. They could have had them Monday, but they didn't want them then, go figure.

Happy shopping.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

yoyo said:


> Yesteday I saw a stock of them in a store on Queen West, just west of University Ave. on the south side. Don't remember the name, the place sells pods , shuffles, turntables and other electronics. Used records in the back. A few doors from the friendly stranger and Mod robes. I was surprised to see them after reading how rare they are in T.O.


I would guess that is Steve's Music, almost at Spadina on the south side?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No, Steve's doesn't sell old vinyl or DJ equipment. Plus, it is quite a ways west of that head shop.


----------



## calico (Mar 8, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to this forum, I finally have my shuffle. I purchased it from M-Audio which is located beside The Condom Shack on Queen St. West.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

My guess is that you probably went to moog audio, not  m-audio.


----------



## bp5757 (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's a hint I found *very* usefull.

Ask for the *french* version of the shuffle.
My supplier had tons of the french ones. 
The only difference is the packaging has french as the primary language.
No difference at all with the unit itself. 
You can even get the manual from Apple.  

Cheers,
B.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

got so tired of waiting for dealers in Barrie to get them I ended up driving to Florida to get my 512MB ... and gave the kids a trip to MGM in return for sitting in the car for 2 days

if any of you end up down there check out the Apple Store in the Millenia Mall in Orlando .. that store was very, very, busy and they had a selection of everything, especially the 512MB Shuffle (less the one I took home of-course)


----------



## Ian Seyler (Nov 15, 2002)

I ordered a 512MB iPod Shuffle on Sunday (March 12) and the estimated shipping was in 2-3 weeks. This morning I got confirmation that is shipped today (March 16) via Fedex from China(??). I picked standard shipping so it may arrive sometime next week.

I also ordered a silver 4GB iPod mini for myself on Monday morning (March 14) through the Apple store. Again I picked standard shipping and it arrived this morning. The Purolator sticker says it came from Markham, Ontario.

-Ian


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Ian Seyler said:


> I ordered a 512MB iPod Shuffle on Sunday (March 12) and the estimated shipping was in 2-3 weeks. This morning I got confirmation that is shipped today (March 16) via Fedex from China(??). I picked standard shipping so it may arrive sometime next week.


I did the exact same thing as Ian- My wife has a shuffle already, so we ''share'' it but I ordered mine on Sunday, and shipped yesterday!
James


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone in Greater Vancouver - Switch Computers in South Surrey has a shipment of Shuffles (both kinds) - last I heard, they weren't all spoken for. 

http://www.switchcomputers.ca/


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

just came from creative technologies in burlington, and they still have 2 GB ipod shuffles.

my work got 3 on tuesday night at 5 pm, and they were gone by 5.20.

crazy.

how are you ipod shuffle owners enjoying your ipods? i'm deciding if i should get a shuffle or an ipod mini..


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

calico said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to this forum, I finally have my shuffle. I purchased it from M-Audio which is located beside The Condom Shack on Queen St. West.



And...

Thanks to YOU I finally managed to get my 512 Shuffle =]

Many thanks


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

däycüs mäximüs said:


> how are you ipod shuffle owners enjoying your ipods? i'm deciding if i should get a shuffle or an ipod mini..


I love mine...but it was a hard choice between the mini and the shuffle...obviously, apple wants you to buy the mini- but i don't need space for 1000 songs (yet). the shuffle is so awesome! it's light, easy to use, fast, and most of all, it sounds great! liked it so much I bought 2!
James


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just picked up my 512mb Shuffle (impulse buy: money found in the bank, and the shop had no 1-giggers). Amazingly cute. Ridiculously easy to set up for data & songs. Just spent 'waaaay too much money in the iTMS.

One question: What do people do with their earphones when not in use? Say, at the office, where you're probably not have them just tossed over a shoulder, or stuffed in a pocket (wear and tear on the cables)?

Next purchase will probably be an armband for the gym... but I think Apple's going to make as much money on accessories as on the iPod Shuffles alone!

Haven't actually gotten around to playing it yet, so no comments on sound quality... letting it charge up first.

GOOD THING I read the manual, and the warning that if you're setting it up for data, you have to manually eject (just like a normal flash drive).

M.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> One question: What do people do with their earphones when not in use?


I had that same question when I was using my standard-issue earbuds with my Shuffle. Usually I just coiled the cord up carefully and stuffed the 'buds into my jacket pocket along with the Shuffle but I was always worried about accidentally damaging the cord.

However I'm not using the standard earbuds anymore - I switched to the Apple In-Ear Headphones last month. Not only do they sound much better than the standard earbuds, but they come in a simple, sturdy little case that'll protect them from harm. I wonder why Apple doesn't supply a little carrying case with the regular 'buds.

If you're not interested in the Apple In-Ear set, perhaps you could look for a headphone case a la Sony's clamshell/winder thingie...


----------

